# Bulloch County



## wareagle700 (Oct 21, 2012)

Didn't see a Report for Bulloch yet.

Western Bulloch County

Saturday Morning:
Lots of activity between 7:30-8:30. Young bucks out chasing does.
Dont know about evening yet, will see this afternoon.


----------



## GaBowman21 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Bulloch*

Definitely starting to see a little larger bucks chasing as of yesterday. For the last couple of weeks it has been small bucks only. I have seen several nice 2.5 to 3 yr olds cruising or chasing the last few days. Hopefully the big boys will be ready by this weekend!


----------



## HunterNC (Oct 22, 2012)

Heading down from NC to Leefield next Wed night. I know its going to be a full moon NOV 1 2 3.... Hope the rut is on.


----------

